# Prisoners more violent than in the past: report



## retiredgrunt45 (14 Dec 2007)

Our prisons seem to be heading towards a more U.S style prison population. Gangs, Voilent offenders etc.



> A new report finds that Canada's prison population is more violent and requires more intervention and rehabilitation strategies than in the past.
> 
> The Correctional Service of Canada Review Panel released its 250-page report to Public Safety Minister Stockwell Day on Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Dec 2007)

Not bad...................but the rose coloured entrenched attitude of those who run Corrections Canada will nod and smile and then keep giving away the farm.

EDIT TO ADD: I will try and get my hands on the whole report and read it at work tonight before saying anything more from one article.


----------



## geo (14 Dec 2007)

Society as a whole has become more volatile.  Why would prison be any different.
People are going "postal"... You have Road rage & all of it's variations.... is anyone surprised at this development?

Earned parole VS 2/3 term paroles...... Aye!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Dec 2007)

Here is the link,
http://www.ps-sp.gc.ca/csc-scc/report-eng.aspx

Two points, 
[1}-maybe actually have someone proof read the website so that article number 4 isn't repeated. :
[2}- I have, and have had, a problem with this line of thinking,[from article 3}

_ CSC staff has spoken repeatedly to the Panel about the need to enhance both the quantity and quality of work opportunities available in penitentiaries, there is a need to move from employing large numbers of offenders in general maintenance jobs to providing more meaningful skills development to prepare the offender for employment upon release. 

Without the means to earn a living upon release, an offender's rehabilitation is jeopardized. The Panel is therefore recommending that a more structured work day be implemented to allow for the proper allocation between work, education and correctional programs. _ 

now why should an convicted inmate learn/earn a trade/ degree whilst in prison while Joe Honest working two jobs to feed his family has no opportunity for such advancement?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Dec 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> now why should an convicted inmate learn/earn a trade/ degree whilst in prison while Joe Honest working two jobs to feed his family has no opportunity for such advancement?



Because criminals are more precious than platinum.  We all know that.   :


----------



## X-mo-1979 (15 Dec 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> _ CSC staff has spoken repeatedly to the Panel about the need to enhance both the quantity and quality of work opportunities available in penitentiaries, there is a need to move from employing large numbers of offenders in general maintenance jobs to providing more meaningful skills development to prepare the offender for employment upon release.
> 
> Without the means to earn a living upon release, an offender's rehabilitation is jeopardized. The Panel is therefore recommending that a more structured work day be implemented to allow for the proper allocation between work, education and correctional programs. _
> 
> now why should an convicted inmate learn/earn a trade/ degree whilst in prison while Joe Honest working two jobs to feed his family has no opportunity for such advancement?



Honestly it is becoming the easiest way for a poor person to get an education!
I know in the poverty stricken area I grew up in people would break and enter,hang around till the cops showed up and get locked up for a couple months in the minimum security prison rather than pay their heat bill's during the winter.Next fall you would see them out and about again.

10 years prison,nothing to distract you on you BA or MA....no student loan.....See you in a couple months Bruce!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 Dec 2007)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> 10 years prison,nothing to distract you on you BA or MA....no student loan.....See you in a couple months Bruce!



Then when you get out, we'll call you X-ho-1979  ;D


----------



## X-mo-1979 (17 Dec 2007)

Or "that well educated man who walks funny"


----------



## Greymatters (20 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Society as a whole has become more volatile.  Why would prison be any different.



Ditto, just reinforces what many of us already realized...


----------

